# Up Aqua in-line diffuser bubble count



## strat100 (23 May 2011)

Just put 1 of these in-line with my eheim 2260 in a 4x2x2,is it normal to have to put a very fast continuous stream of bubbles on the bubble counter to get my drop checker lime green?there is way to many to count.i have checked for leaks etc and everything is fine.


----------



## GHNelson (23 May 2011)

Hi 
It will take time for the pressure to build up in the Up atomiser chamber to force the water out first then the Co2 will be released....as a micro bubble/mist.Do you see any bubbles or misting :?: 
This takes sometime....as previous posts before have stated you need 1.7 bar and above to force it through the ceramic disc in the UP atomiser.
Although i have ran it on a 1.5 bar  through a JBL regulator......this was attached to a 1kg cylinder.
So its trial and error.
hoggie


----------



## strat100 (23 May 2011)

Thanks for quick response,yes i do see the micro bubbles,just,as in they are so tiny you have to  look at the right angle into the tank.mmm regulator is a brand new one from hk,might try my older twin stage co2 welding reg that goes upto 5 bar for each stage.


----------



## foxfish (23 May 2011)

You need to check all your connections for leaks, these devices are very efficient but can be a little fickle to start with.
As the Hogmeister has said, you need a minimum of 1.7 bar to get the best out of the atomiser & you may need to increase this to 2 bar if the unit starts to clog up.


----------



## GHNelson (23 May 2011)

Hi
You don't need to switch regulators now as long as you have good control over the out put you will be okay.
It takes a least 2-3 hours of continuous Co2 to get your Co2 drop checker to turn lime green.
Be careful or you can gas you inhabitants slow and easy over a few days is best.
hoggie


----------



## strat100 (23 May 2011)

My hk reg hasnt got a bar reading scale so have no idea what pressure its reading,buy cheap pay later it seems.


----------



## GHNelson (23 May 2011)

strat100 said:
			
		

> My hk reg hasnt got a bar reading scale so have no idea what pressure its reading,buy cheap pay later it seems.


Monitor your Drop checker....does it have the correct fluid?
Dont gas your inhabitants....small actions bring big re-actions.
hoggie


----------



## strat100 (23 May 2011)

drop checker is lime green now,the cardinals and rams are happy but the cherry shrimp arnt happy at all?just thought it was unreal to have such a large bubble count.


----------



## strat100 (23 May 2011)

Strange could it be the mist that the crs dont like? soon as mist stops they get back to there routine of grubbing about soon as it starts they head for a root right at top of tank.,had me panicking then,lol,


----------



## greenink (27 Jun 2011)

strat100 said:
			
		

> drop checker is lime green now,the cardinals and rams are happy but the cherry shrimp arnt happy at all?just thought it was unreal to have such a large bubble count.



Did you ever go to a lower bubble count? The JBL reg I have seems to require a huge bubble count with an UP diffuser. But maybe it's because the bubbles are quite small.


----------



## strat100 (27 Jun 2011)

No still on  high bubble count. doesn't worry me much now.


----------



## greenink (5 Jul 2011)

strat100 said:
			
		

> No still on  high bubble count. doesn't worry me much now.



Turns out I had a leak in my set up, around an extra non return valve I added. Set it up as simply as possible and now down to 1 bps and the checker is lime green (from too many to count). I reckon it's worth you checking everything carefully!


----------

